# Rendering tallow - does it smell bad



## Sonya-m (Mar 2, 2015)

Called my local butcher to ask what they do with their beef fat - they throw it out! They said I can pop in anytime to take what they have at no charge! 

So I have 2lb chopped up ready to render in my crock pot 

Is this going to make my whole house stink??


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, many will tell you to cook it slowly and it smells like cooking meat. Then strain and your done.

My method takes much longer and is more time consuming, but in the end I have a perfectly cleaned product without one iota of anything left behind beyond pure 100% clean tallow. 
My method reeks. Bad. 
So it depends on how you do it, I suppose.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 2, 2015)

It's not a HORRIBLE smell, it's just strong and kind of yucky. And since the rendering takes a while, the smell doesn't seem so bad at first but by the time you are done you are heartily sick of it. 

If you can, get your suet ground. The small bits will render MUCH faster!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Mar 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Well, many will tell you to cook it slowly and it smells like cooking meat. Then strain and your done.
> 
> My method takes much longer and is more time consuming, but in the end I have a perfectly cleaned product without one iota of anything left behind beyond pure 100% clean tallow.
> My method reeks. Bad.
> So it depends on how you do it, I suppose.



Can you share your method? I render tallow often, and would love to hear!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 2, 2015)

Smell is so subjective, everyone is different. If you are a vegetarian you will probably think it reeks. If you regularly cook meat the smell probably won't bother you, I don't even notice it.


----------



## cjisler (Mar 2, 2015)

Low and slow, like cooking good BBQ.  I put it in a stainless stock pot with the lid on and render on 170F in the oven.  Take it out periodically , squish with a potato masher, and strain the liquid through a paper towel lined colander. Lovely stuff.
Carol in SC


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 2, 2015)

I do NOT slow cook fat _alone_ and strain, then use for soap. If you see at the end of my post the picture, the nasty brown water is what I strain out of my _first_ render. I render 4-5 times until my water is crystal clear. If you render fat on a low heat without water, strain, then many of these impurities remain behind. I want super clean tallow for soap I put all over my body, and would not ever recommend doing it any other way. 

Edit in a second to copy and paste my old post off here! 

I take it and cut off all meat bits I can. Then I cut it into small inch sized pieces or so. Someone here mentioned baking soda to help the render smell, and another mentioned salt for helping get impurities out. 
So.

I put it into a pot of water that's filled halfway up the fat. I pour a good half cup or so of salt into it. I mix oh about 3 tablespoons of baking soda into water and pour it on as well. It creates a reaction and releases carbon dioxide, so beware as it heats of spilling over. I did an experiment not using baking soda in the render, and by the third it still smelled extremely meaty. Whatever the reason, it helps a ton reduce the overall finished product's odor. BEWARE OF EVAPORATION, and fill with fresh water as needed.

I heat it on medium low for a good half hour, and then lower the temperature to full low. I simmer for, oh, 4 hours or more, until the fat looks like a gelatinous gooey sinus infection lol. I strain it through a sieve into a glass Pyrex baking dish, used cheesecloth in the sieve once but can't find it anywhere after I ran out, so sieve it is. 

I refrigerate it for at least 4 hours or so. It needs to cool completely through. Overnight is best.

Look at the liquid now. Below the fat in the dish after its cooled, the water is a deep muddy brown and STINKS like what I would *think* a dead body smells like. I almost gag at this point when I go and dump it in the field for the coyotes to sniff out haha. 
Once I didn't do this, and I'm assuming I used cleaner pieces of fat and cut most trimming off compared to other times, so you may or may not get this.

It looks like it's pretty clean fat now, but there's more cleaning that can occur, and I want it very very clean to prevent smell, dos development, and just the yuck factor of bits being left behind. That water was so nasty, and if it was that bad there's more cleaning throughout the fat that needs to happen.

Scrape any funk off the base of the fat disc and discard.

Pop out the solid fat disc and place in the pot. Fill with water to cover an inch below the fat, or so. This isn't an exact science, so close is fine.. Add about a quarter cup of salt and another few tbs of baking soda. Heat on low, and melt it. I keep it here for a couple hours or so. I strain it out into the cleaned out Pyrex. Cool for at least 4 hours. It just needs adequate time to harden completely through. If you pop it out too quickly, the bottom of the disc will still be water logged. The water beneath the fat disc this second render is a murky slightly tinted white. Very murky. 
Scrape the base of yucks again.

I do it again. This time I use about between 1/8 and 1/4 cup of salt. Honestly I dump and eyeball it, but for instructions sake, start with these and make it your own. The water after cooling is a cloudy white, but getting cleaner looking.
Scrape discolored base.
I do it the fourth time. The water is almost clear after this render and cooling. This is how I know most of the impurities are gone. I DON'T use salt this final render nor baking soda. The salt may be what clouds the left over water in the above rendering, but I know it still needs the extra rendering based on the smell too. The smell is nonexistent practically by the fourth render and cooling. The water left beneath the disc doesn't smell either by the fourth time. Is four necessary, probably not. I just want a clean clean product if I'm going to do it myself and not purchase it.
Now is it necessary on bigger batches, yes and so is a fifth. If you're doing a lot at once, it may need 5 renders.
If you split your 5 lbs into 2.5 renders each, 4 is good. If you do all at once, use a big enough pot for the bubbles of salt and baking soda reacting, and plan on 5 renders, and potentially 6 depending on how little the odor remains.


So, my final render is clear water and smell free even after a remelt of my tallow I rendered. So I do this method.

OK. The pics are my FIRST render. My second isn't great looking, and my third is cloudy and still stinky.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 2, 2015)

lionprincess - your method of rendering is no doubt meticulous . . . if your swap soap is any indication 

I've never rendered my own so can't comment on the methods.  But definitely have used different types of lard and some smelled more 'piggy' than others.  Haven't really noticed as much of an animal smell with beef tallow though.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> lionprincess - your method of rendering is no doubt meticulous . . . if your swap soap is any indication
> 
> I've never rendered my own so can't comment on the methods. But definitely have used different types of lard and some smelled more 'piggy' than others. Haven't really noticed as much of an animal smell with beef tallow though.


I followed the method posted by Lionprincess and it is meticulous. My rendered tallow had not even a hint of smell when I was done, following her instructions to the T. Thankyou Lionprincess


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you both. I could probably do a proofread of the post I made, because I think I rushed it (and can't there always be an edit of sorts??)...but you get the gist of it.

Thanks you all 
I'm glad it worked for you Carolyn!


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 2, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I followed the method posted by Lionprincess and it is meticulous. My rendered tallow had not even a hint of smell when I was done, following her instructions to the T. Thankyou Lionprincess



If I ever get my hands on a large quantity of beef fat I will follow this method to a 'T'.  It seems to be well worth the extra effort.  Thanks lionprincess for the specifics especially salt ratios and such.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> If I ever get my hands on a large quantity of beef fat I will follow this method to a 'T'. It seems to be well worth the extra effort. Thanks lionprincess for the specifics especially salt ratios and such.


I forgot to mention that my rendered tallow turned out pure white


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2015)

The first time it might well smell like a roast dinner - nothing wrong with that in my book!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks lionprincess!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 3, 2015)

I will definitely try your method next time lionprincess.  Right now it's been on low in my crock pot overnight but still has quite large pieces - I guess cutting smaller next time will help. 

I guess I could render a 2nd, 3rd, 4th time using your method? I've just used the dry method on this first run


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes. If you strain it and have several bits of fat left over, then you can do my method to those leftovers while you cool the rendered liquid fat you already made.
**if there's cooked little tiny crunchies, you may consider a strainer _and_ cheesecloth. 

Then take what you rendered, and take any more you rendered (if you decided to do that), and do the water method. Once you do, the water won't probably be as dark, but it should be icky some. You can definitely pick up after this render and clean with the water method.

Edit to say, depending on how much you have, it may only need 3. The bigger your batch, the more renders. I've also had quite a clean batch compared to another that was awful. So that is taken into consideration on how much cleaning you do.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for that info! I have read about adding baking soda or salt when rendering, but the instructions were very vague!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 3, 2015)

BTW, you CAN burn tallow. If the tallow is brown/grey and smells burnt - throw it out.   I was sad.


----------



## paillo (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow, GREAT instructions, I will follow them as exactly as I can. Dang, I wish I hadn't donated my antique meat grinder to charity, ack.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 27, 2015)

paillo said:


> Wow, GREAT instructions, I will follow them as exactly as I can. Dang, I wish I hadn't donated my antique meat grinder to charity, ack.



I don't grind and it takes longer.It doesn't fully dissolve curbing it either, but cubing it still works. I'm glad you liked the instructions! Any questions feel free to ask. Be sure to quote me because I tend to forget when I did or didn't comment.Terrible I know!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 27, 2015)

I think the instructions about using water, salt, and baking soda are often vague because people don't really know how they work. 

The point of using water in rendering is to allow it to absorb some of the color and odor causing chemicals that may be present in the fat. Ideally you should do what you can to encourage the water and fat to mix together when rendering, so this separation process can happen efficiently. It's a good idea to stir the warm fat-water mixture frequently and/or allow the water to gently simmer so it will agitate the mixture on its own.

Baking soda as Lion Princess explained, will slowly saponify with any free fatty acids and react with some of the odor-causing organic chemicals. It's best to add the baking soda early on so it has time to do its job. It doesn't work quickly, unlike lye, but it's safe and effective.

Adding salt increases the difference in density between the fat and the water. Bigger density difference => faster separation. That's good in the cool down, but not as good when actually rendering. So my advice is to not add salt while actively rendering the fat. When you want to stop so the fat and water can separate and cool down, then add the salt and stir until it's dissolved. In traditional rendering, the salt is helpful but not strictly required.

***

After the first render which removes all of the cracklins (solids) is done, I've been experimenting with stick blending the fat and water together for the second and subsequent renders. The result of stick blending lard and water together is a semi-stable emulsion, which is definitely not a good thing. On the other hand, the high intensity mixing has the benefit of allowing the water to absorb as much of the water-soluble impurities as possible. In this case, I ~have~ to use salt to get this emulsion to "break" so the fat and water will separate. 

CAUTION -- I'm sharing this idea in case someone wants to try this experiment themselves in the spirit of learning. Don't try this stick blending thing on a casual whim, because it can make a huge mess that you may or may not be able to easily fix. I may eventually decide the results are not worth the trouble, but I think it's worth doing a few experiments to figure that out!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 27, 2015)

Has anybody tried using activated charcoal to remove smell/impurities?


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm rendering deer fat as we speak, and it kind of smells like I'm cooking a delicious roast.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 28, 2015)

Wildcraft_Garden said:


> I'm rendering deer fat as we speak, and it kind of smells like I'm cooking a delicious roast.



I don't think I'm ever going to render anything without having a roast in the oven. That's just meat-eater torture by the sound of it (I love my veggies too.)


----------



## Susie (Nov 28, 2015)

DeeAnna-have you ever tried fast separating the oils by using ice?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, for cooking when I was in a hurry. I haven't tried it when rendering, but I'm sure it would work. Might take a lot of ice, though -- I'm rendering about 5 lbs of fat at a time. If I stick blended the water and fat and ended up with an emulsion, I have to break the emulsion first before I can get any separation, ice or no ice.


----------



## mishmish (Jun 20, 2020)

I always render my tallow in the winter months, and I do mine pretty much the same way but in several crock pots on low heat. As the fat cooks out, I strain/ladle it into my stainless steel pots and add more raw chopped-up tallow to the crockpots. Eventually all of the fat is melted out and then the crispy bits get added to tallow cakes for the birds.  I cover the melted fat with about an equal amount of water and bring it to a slow boil, skimming any foam that rises. Then it goes out on the cold porch overnight, well covered. I've never added salt or baking soda, but I do scrape/remelt with water/chill/repeat several times before the water runs clear and the tallow is odorless.


----------



## mishmish (Jun 20, 2020)

I forgot to add: if the tallow is fresh, the smell is no worse than roasting meat but it is pervasive.


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 20, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I think the instructions about using water, salt, and baking soda are often vague because people don't really know how they work.


do you think the baking soda or the salt remain in the tallow to any extent that would require an adjustment in the formula to compensate?  I taste mine to see if it is salty, and it is, a little.  Not sure if I should do anything about that.  Salt doesn't bother me, I have learned to like a little salt in my soap, not sure about baking soda and it's effect on ph.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 20, 2020)

Baking soda reacts with fatty acids to make soap. That's why there's often a dirty looking foam or scum layer on top of the fat if you add baking soda. Not sure what you're thinking about regarding baking soda and pH -- fat doesn't have the ability to have a pH value.

As far as the salt ... I'm not sure what to advise about that. Don't add an excess of salt so all of it should be dissolved in the water. Even so, I suppose there can be some residue of salt left in the fat. For soap making, a little salt shouldn't be a big deal, however.


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Jun 25, 2020)

I render my tallow without salt or baking soda. Perhaps it is the Scottish part of me that becomes anxious at the thought of baking soda making some of my fat into soap and being washed away?
Anyhoo, about 5 washes left mine pure white and entirely odourless. I chop the fat up and then stick blend it on the first render to get all the fat out. I then strain this through a muslin and drive to get the bits out. After that I just melt and stir and cool etc... until the water runs clear and the fat doesn’t smell any more.
Love using animal fat but can’t cope with even the idea of a faint meaty smell in soap...


----------



## AliOop (Jun 25, 2020)

Having just rendered my first batch of leaf lard, I will say that it renders much faster and cleaner than non-leaf lard. The first render came out pure white with no smell, and the second round had clear water. For that reason alone, from now on, I will always try to get leaf fat rather than the non-leaf fat, since two renders is much nicer than four or five!


----------

